# Open link in another browser window



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

First of all I am not a webmaster or developer but I'm the IT admin for my company...

I am having a problem on our website.

When clicking or right-clicking and selecting "open in new window" on a hyperlink it will not open the link in another window. It will open the link in the same browser window.

here is the code (i think) 

javascript:__doPostBack('ctl00$ContentPlaceHolder1$LinkButtonStatusReport','')

Please tell me when you guys think or if you need more info...ray:


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, you can't open javascript links in a new window because in reality they don't open a new page but run some javascript.

Do you have the ability to edit the site?

If you do i assume within the function "__doPostBack()" in the JS part of the page there will be a "window.location=some new location" or something like that, which would need to be changed to window.open. or replaced within the link (we'd really need to see the code to know how to fix it.

If you're running firefox this add-on should "fix" the problem you're having(though only on middle click):
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3885

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

here is the source on the main page with the link



<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head><link href="dispatch.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<title>Reports</title>
<style type="text/css">
.style1
{
width: 516px;
}
.style2
{
font-weight: bold;
font-size: 10pt;
font-family: Verdana, Arial;
background-color:Aqua;
}
.style3
{
width: 516px;
height: 31px;
}
.style4
{
height: 31px;
width: 392px;
}
.style5
{
width: 516px;
height: 90px;
}
.style6
{
height: 90px;
width: 392px;
}
.style7
{
font-weight: bold;
font-size: 10pt;
font-family: Verdana, Arial;
background-color: Aqua;
width: 516px;
}
.style8
{
width: 392px;
}
.style9
{
font-weight: bold;
font-size: 10pt;
font-family: Verdana, Arial;
background-color: Aqua;
width: 392px;
}
</style>
<title>
Untitled Page
</title><style type="text/css">
.ctl00_Menu1_0 { background-color:white;visibility:hidden;display:none;position:absolute;left:0px;top:0px; }
.ctl00_Menu1_1 { color:#284E98;font-family:Verdana;font-size:0.8em;text-decoration:none; }
.ctl00_Menu1_2 { color:#284E98;background-color:#B5C7DE;border-style:None;font-family:Verdana;font-size:0.8em; }
.ctl00_Menu1_3 { }
.ctl00_Menu1_4 { padding:2px 5px 2px 5px; }
.ctl00_Menu1_5 { }
.ctl00_Menu1_6 { padding:2px 5px 2px 5px; }
.ctl00_Menu1_7 { background-color:#B5C7DE; }
.ctl00_Menu1_8 { }
.ctl00_Menu1_9 { background-color:#507CD1; }
.ctl00_Menu1_10 { }
.ctl00_Menu1_11 { background-color:#507CD1; }
.ctl00_Menu1_12 { color:White; }
.ctl00_Menu1_13 { color:White;background-color:#284E98; }
.ctl00_Menu1_14 { color:White; }
.ctl00_Menu1_15 { color:White;background-color:#284E98; }

</style></head>
<body>
<form name="aspnetForm" method="post" action="reports.aspx" id="aspnetForm">
<div>
<input type="hidden" name="__EVENTTARGET" id="__EVENTTARGET" value="" />
<input type="hidden" name="__EVENTARGUMENT" id="__EVENTARGUMENT" value="" />
<input type="hidden" name="__VIEWSTATE" id="__VIEWSTATE" value="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" />
</div>

<script type="text/javascript">
//<![CDATA[
var theForm = document.forms['aspnetForm'];
if (!theForm) {
theForm = document.aspnetForm;
}
function __doPostBack(eventTarget, eventArgument) {
if (!theForm.onsubmit || (theForm.onsubmit() != false)) {
theForm.__EVENTTARGET.value = eventTarget;
theForm.__EVENTARGUMENT.value = eventArgument;
theForm.submit();
}
}
//]]>
</script>


<script src="/dispatchapp2/WebResource.axd?d=ApxHU4HFQ_VUUnNOr64IBw2&t=633359164675013300" type="text/javascript"></script>


<script src="/dispatchapp2/WebResource.axd?d=vtmtRQCaRglBFUqqawEvSg2&t=633359164675013300" type="text/javascript"></script>
<div id="masterdiv">
<img id="ctl00_ImageBannaner" class="nomarginsnopadding" src="images/banner-dispatch-web.jpg" style="border-width:0px;" />
<table style="width:100%; background-color:#B5C7DE; margin-top:-3px;" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td>
<a href="#ctl00_Menu1_SkipLink"><img alt="Skip Navigation Links" src="/dispatchapp2/WebResource.axd?d=tB6H-oh_gsf7fXuj41e7Pw2&t=633359164675013300" width="0" height="0" style="border-width:0px;" /></a><table id="ctl00_Menu1" class="nomarginsnopadding ctl00_Menu1_2" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0">
<tr>
<td onmouseover="Menu_HoverStatic(this)" onmouseout="Menu_Unhover(this)" onkeyup="Menu_Key(this)" title="Dispatch Home" id="ctl00_Menu1n0"><table class="ctl00_Menu1_4" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%">
<tr>
<td style="white-space:nowrap;"><a class="ctl00_Menu1_1 ctl00_Menu1_3" href="/dispatchapp2/restricted/default.aspx">Home</a></td>
</tr>
</table></td><td style="width:3px;"></td><td onmouseover="Menu_HoverStatic(this)" onmouseout="Menu_Unhover(this)" onkeyup="Menu_Key(this)" title="Vessels Underway" id="ctl00_Menu1n1"><table class="ctl00_Menu1_4" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%">
<tr>
<td style="white-space:nowrap;"><a class="ctl00_Menu1_1 ctl00_Menu1_3" href="/dispatchapp2/restricted/intransit.aspx">In Transit</a></td>
</tr>
</table></td><td style="width:3px;"></td><td onmouseover="Menu_HoverStatic(this)" onmouseout="Menu_Unhover(this)" onkeyup="Menu_Key(this)" title="Vessels Due In" id="ctl00_Menu1n2"><table class="ctl00_Menu1_4" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%">
<tr>
<td style="white-space:nowrap;"><a class="ctl00_Menu1_1 ctl00_Menu1_3" href="/dispatchapp2/restricted/arrivals.aspx">Arrivals</a></td>
</tr>
</table></td><td style="width:3px;"></td><td onmouseover="Menu_HoverStatic(this)" onmouseout="Menu_Unhover(this)" onkeyup="Menu_Key(this)" title="Vessels Outbound" id="ctl00_Menu1n3"><table class="ctl00_Menu1_4" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%">
<tr>
<td style="white-space:nowrap;"><a class="ctl00_Menu1_1 ctl00_Menu1_3" href="/dispatchapp2/restricted/sailings.aspx">Sailings</a></td>
</tr>
</table></td><td style="width:3px;"></td><td onmouseover="Menu_HoverStatic(this)" onmouseout="Menu_Unhover(this)" onkeyup="Menu_Key(this)" title="Vessels Outbound" id="ctl00_Menu1n4"><table class="ctl00_Menu1_4" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%">
<tr>
<td style="white-space:nowrap;"><a class="ctl00_Menu1_1 ctl00_Menu1_3" href="/dispatchapp2/restricted/inport.aspx">In Port</a></td>
</tr>
</table></td><td style="width:3px;"></td><td onmouseover="Menu_HoverStatic(this)" onmouseout="Menu_Unhover(this)" onkeyup="Menu_Key(this)" title="Shifts In Port" id="ctl00_Menu1n5"><table class="ctl00_Menu1_4" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%">
<tr>
<td style="white-space:nowrap;"><a class="ctl00_Menu1_1 ctl00_Menu1_3" href="/dispatchapp2/restricted/shifts.aspx">Shifts</a></td>
</tr>
</table></td><td style="width:3px;"></td><td onmouseover="Menu_HoverStatic(this)" onmouseout="Menu_Unhover(this)" onkeyup="Menu_Key(this)" title="Transfers to/from Anchorage" id="ctl00_Menu1n6"><table class="ctl00_Menu1_4" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%">
<tr>
<td style="white-space:nowrap;"><a class="ctl00_Menu1_1 ctl00_Menu1_3" href="/dispatchapp2/restricted/transfers.aspx">Transfers</a></td>
</tr>
</table></td><td style="width:3px;"></td><td onmouseover="Menu_HoverStatic(this)" onmouseout="Menu_Unhover(this)" onkeyup="Menu_Key(this)" title="Search Lloyds Registry" id="ctl00_Menu1n7"><table class="ctl00_Menu1_4" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%">
<tr>
<td style="white-space:nowrap;"><a class="ctl00_Menu1_1 ctl00_Menu1_3" href="/dispatchapp2/restricted/searchships.aspx">Search Ships</a></td>
</tr>
</table></td><td style="width:3px;"></td><td onmouseover="Menu_HoverStatic(this)" onmouseout="Menu_Unhover(this)" onkeyup="Menu_Key(this)" title="Report Oage" id="ctl00_Menu1n8"><table class="ctl00_Menu1_4 ctl00_Menu1_9" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%">
<tr>
<td style="white-space:nowrap;"><a class="ctl00_Menu1_1 ctl00_Menu1_3 ctl00_Menu1_8" href="/dispatchapp2/restricted/reports.aspx">Reports</a></td>
</tr>
</table></td><td style="width:3px;"></td><td onmouseover="Menu_HoverStatic(this)" onmouseout="Menu_Unhover(this)" onkeyup="Menu_Key(this)" title="Links Page" id="ctl00_Menu1n9"><table class="ctl00_Menu1_4" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%">
<tr>
<td style="white-space:nowrap;"><a class="ctl00_Menu1_1 ctl00_Menu1_3" href="/dispatchapp2/restricted/links.aspx">Links</a></td>
</tr>
</table></td>
</tr>
</table><a id="ctl00_Menu1_SkipLink"></a>
</td>
<td align="right">
<a id="ctl00_LoginStatus1" class="formsmalltext" href="javascript:__doPostBack('ctl00$LoginStatus1$ctl00','')">Logout</a> 
</td>
</tr>
</table>




<div style="margin:4px;">
<table width="100%">
<tr>
<td class="formtitle" align="left" valign="top">
Reports</td>
<td align="right" valign="top">
<span id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_findvoyage1_labelfindvoyage">Find Voyage:</span>
<select name="ctl00$ContentPlaceHolder1$findvoyage1$DropDownListFindVoyage" id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_findvoyage1_DropDownListFindVoyage" onchange="window.document.location = '../restricted/voyagedetails.aspx?voyageid=' + this.value; return true;">
<option value="0">-- Select Voyage --</option>
<option value="14691">ALLIANCE ST. LOUIS</option>
<option value="14751">AN HO</option>
<option value="14634">APJ SURYAVIR</option>
<option value="14747">AQUARIUS LEADER</option>
<option value="14699">ATLANTIC BREEZE</option>
<option value="14614">ATLANTIC CARTIER</option>
<option value="14616">ATLANTIC COMPANION</option>
<option value="14615">ATLANTIC CONVEYOR</option>
<option value="14757">ATLANTIC NAVIGATOR</option>
<option value="14725">ATLANTIC SUPERIOR</option>
<option value="14649">AUGUSTA</option>
<option value="14707">BAHIA</option>
<option value="14695">BALDOCK</option>
<option value="8789">BARGE 400</option>
<option value="14681">BELMONTE</option>
<option value="14713">BERNHARD OLDENDORFF</option>
<option value="10995">BMI FLOATING DRYDOCK</option>
<option value="624">BMI GATE</option>
<option value="14631">BOHEME</option>
<option value="14717">BOW SEA</option>
<option value="14708">CAP NELSON</option>
<option value="12587">CAPE WASHINGTON</option>
<option value="11567">CAPE WRATH</option>
<option value="14748">CARIBBEAN HIGHWAY</option>
<option value="13385">COLUMBIA NORFOLK</option>
<option value="14576">CORAL HIGHWAY</option>
<option value="14653">COURAGE</option>
<option value="14693">COURAGEOUS ACE</option>
<option value="14735">CYNTHIA WINNER</option>
<option value="10207">DEAD SHIP:ORION</option>
<option value="14633">DON JUAN</option>
<option value="14682">ELEKTRA</option>
<option value="14740">EVER DELUXE</option>
<option value="14706">F. D. GENNARO AURILIA</option>
<option value="14688">FAUST</option>
<option value="14630">FEDORA</option>
<option value="14684">FIDELIO</option>
<option value="14676">FIGARO</option>
<option value="14696">FLORIDA HIGHWAY</option>
<option value="14690">FULL BEAUTY</option>
<option value="14719">GENCO MARINE</option>
<option value="14756">GREAT EAGLE</option>
<option value="14755">HARBEL CUTLASS</option>
<option value="14726">HEPHAESTUS</option>
<option value="14749">HERCULES HIGHWAY</option>
<option value="14745">HOEGH INCHON</option>
<option value="14678">HOEGH OCEANIA</option>
<option value="14692">HOEGH TRAVELLER</option>
<option value="14744">HOEGH TROOPER</option>
<option value="14629">HONOR</option>
<option value="14683">INDEPENDENCE II</option>
<option value="14680">INTEGRITY</option>
<option value="14754">ISIS</option>
<option value="14539">ISOLDA</option>
<option value="14732">ISTRA ACE</option>
<option value="14626">KERSTIN S</option>
<option value="14743">LIBERTY</option>
<option value="12583">LIBERTY JOHN W BROWN</option>
<option value="14592">LUCKY TRANSPORTER</option>
<option value="14722">METSABORG</option>
<option value="14723">MICHIGANBORG</option>
<option value="14724">MISSOURIBORG</option>
<option value="14742">MSC ALABAMA</option>
<option value="14728">MSC ALEXA</option>
<option value="14714">MSC COLOMBIA</option>
 <option value="14673">MSC DARTFORD</option>
<option value="14671">MSC DIEGO</option>
<option value="14637">MSC ENGLAND</option>
<option value="14727">MSC JAPAN</option>
<option value="14715">MSC KYOTO</option>
<option value="14548">MSC LEVINA</option>
<option value="14753">MSC POH LIN</option>
<option value="14729">MSC ROBERTA</option>
<option value="14677">MSC SALERNO</option>
<option value="14674">MSC TAMPA</option>
<option value="14716">MSC WASHINGTON</option>
<option value="14736">NAIAS</option>
<option value="14667">NORDANA ANDREA</option>
<option value="14731">NORWEGIAN MAJESTY</option>
<option value="14189">NS SAVANNAH</option>
<option value="14600">OLYMPIAN HIGHWAY</option>
<option value="14557">ORANJEBORG</option>
<option value="14733">PATRIOT</option>
<option value="14439">PEGASUS HIGHWAY</option>
<option value="14588">PRISCILLA VENTURE</option>
<option value="14720">QINFA 8</option>
<option value="14721">REPUBBLICA DI ROMA</option>
<option value="14431">RESOLVE</option>
<option value="14672">SAFMARINE NYASSA</option>
<option value="14712">SAMJOHN LIGHT</option>
<option value="14703">SAUDI ABHA</option>
<option value="14599">SHANGHAI HIGHWAY</option>
<option value="14644">SIERRA NEVADA HIGHWAY</option>
<option value="14750">SKODSBORG</option>
<option value="14010">SNOW BIRD</option>
<option value="14598">SOUTHERN HIGHWAY</option>
<option value="14606">SWIFT ARROW</option>
<option value="14685">TAIKO</option>
<option value="14687">TAMERLANE</option>
<option value="14632">TAMPA</option>
<option value="14741">TARAGO</option>
<option value="14679">TEXAS</option>
<option value="14734">TIMCA</option>
<option value="14711">TORM PLATTE</option>
<option value="14686">TOURCOING</option>
<option value="294">TUG OAK RIDGE</option>
<option value="14589">UNITED CHALLENGER</option>
<option value="14508">USCG BERTHOLF</option>
<option value="14004">USCG CUTTER RESOLUTE</option>
<option value="9193">USCG FORWARD</option>
<option value="2537">USCG TANNEY</option>
<option value="14473">USNS COMFORT</option>
<option value="14184">USNS MEDONCA</option>
<option value="13760">USNS SEAY</option>
<option value="14492">USNS.ANTARES</option>
<option value="6039">USS CONSTELLATION</option>
<option value="14737">USS STERRETT</option>
<option value="14739">WESTERN HIGHWAY</option>
<option value="14661">YONG HUAN</option>
<option value="14730">YONG TONG</option>
<option value="14752">ZIEMIA TARNOWSKA</option>

</select>

 </td>
</tr>
</table>
<table width="40%" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="2">
<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style2" colspan="2">
Status Board
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style1">
<a id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_HyperLink8" href="psbpages/mdpa.aspx" target="_blank">Bay Pilots Status Board</a>
</td>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style8">
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style3">
<a id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_HyperLink9" href="psbpages/dpws.aspx" target="_blank">Docking Pilots Status Board</a>
</td>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style4">
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style2" colspan="2">
Worksheet Reports
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style1">
<a id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_HyperLink1" href="worksheet.aspx" target="_blank">Bay Pilots Daily Worksheet</a>
</td>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style8">
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style3">
<a id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_HyperLink2" href="worksheetdp.aspx" target="_blank">Docking Pilots Daily Worksheet</a>
</td>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style4">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style7">
Ship Movement Reports     
</td>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style9">
<select name="ctl00$ContentPlaceHolder1$DropDownListNumberOfDays" id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_DropDownListNumberOfDays" style="font-size:Smaller;">
<option value="1">1 Days</option>
<option value="2">2 Days</option>
<option selected="selected" value="3">3 Days</option>
<option value="7">7 Days</option>
<option value="30">30 Days</option>

</select>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style1">
<a id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_LinkButtonStatusReport" href="javascript:__doPostBack('ctl00$ContentPlaceHolder1$LinkButtonStatusReport','')">Status Report</a>
   
</td>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style8">
<span style="font-size:Smaller;"><input id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_CheckBoxHideShipStats" type="checkbox" name="ctl00$ContentPlaceHolder1$CheckBoxHideShipStats" /><label for="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_CheckBoxHideShipStats">Hide Ship Stats</label></span>
</td>
</tr>



<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style1">
<a id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_LinkButtonArrivalsReport" href="javascript:__doPostBack('ctl00$ContentPlaceHolder1$LinkButtonArrivalsReport','')">Arrival Report</a>
</td>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style8">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style3">
<a id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_LinkButtonMaritime" href="javascript:__doPostBack('ctl00$ContentPlaceHolder1$LinkButtonMaritime','')">Maritime Report</a>
</td>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style4">
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style2" colspan="2">
Other Reports</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style1">
<a id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_HyperLinkAgent" href="agentsreport.aspx">Agent Report</a>
</td>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style8">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style3">
<a id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_HyperLinkVoyageHistory" href="voyagehistory.aspx">Voyage History</a>
</td>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style4">
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style2" colspan="2">
Documents</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style5">
<!-- 
<a id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_HyperLinkNotForNav" href="notfornav.aspx">Not for Navigation Documents</a>
<br />
-->
<a id="ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_HyperLinksounding" href="notfornav/mlw_soundings.pdf">MLW Soundings Jan-08</a>
</td>
<td align="left" valign="top" class="style6">
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>


<img id="ctl00_ImageFooter" class="negmargin" src="images/banner-dispatch-web.jpg" style="border-style:None;border-width:0px;" />
</div>

<div>

<input type="hidden" name="__EVENTVALIDATION" id="__EVENTVALIDATION" value="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" />
</div>

<script type="text/javascript">
//<![CDATA[
var ctl00_Menu1_Data = new Object();
ctl00_Menu1_Data.disappearAfter = 500;
ctl00_Menu1_Data.horizontalOffset = 2;
ctl00_Menu1_Data.verticalOffset = 0;
ctl00_Menu1_Data.hoverClass = 'ctl00_Menu1_15';
ctl00_Menu1_Data.hoverHyperLinkClass = 'ctl00_Menu1_14';
ctl00_Menu1_Data.staticHoverClass = 'ctl00_Menu1_13';
ctl00_Menu1_Data.staticHoverHyperLinkClass = 'ctl00_Menu1_12';
ctl00_Menu1_Data.iframeUrl = '/dispatchapp2/WebResource.axd?d=QiakL3Mf9ecYWnle1LOESw2&t=633359164675013300';
//]]>
</script>
</form>
</body>
</html>


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

here is the source of what opens, oh and i can get in touch with the web developer if needed



<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head><title>
Status Report
</title><link href="dispatch.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" /></head>
<body style="background-color:White;">
<form name="form1" method="post" action="statusreport.aspx?numberofdays=3&hideshipstats=false" id="form1">
<div>
<input type="hidden" name="__VIEWSTATE" id="__VIEWSTATE" value="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" />
</div>

<div>



<table id="Table1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%" border="0">
<tr>
<td class="formsmalltext" width="75%"><span id="StatusReport1_LabelPilotStatusReport" class="formtitle">Status Report</span>  
<span id="StatusReport1_LabelToday">Thursday, July 31, 2008</span> 
<span id="StatusReport1_LabelTime">2246</span> hrs.</td>
<td class="formsmalltext" align="right" width="25%">
<a id="StatusReport1_HyperLinkBackToReports" class="formsmalltext" href="reports.aspx">Back To Reports</a>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
<br />
<span class="formsubtitle">In Transit</span><br><span id="StatusReport1_ctl01_LabelInTransitFromPrivate" class="formsubtitle2">From:Baltimore</span><BR>
<table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" rules="all" border="0" id="StatusReport1_ctl01_DataGridInTransitPrivate" style="border-width:0px;border-style:None;width:100%;">
<tr class="firsttablerow" align="left" valign="top" style="border-style:None;">
<td style="width:15%;">Ship</td><td style="width:5%;">Speed</td><td style="width:5%;">Draft</td><td style="width:5%;">POB</td><td style="width:5%;">Pilots</td><td style="width:5%;">Dest</td><td style="width:5%;">PTS</td><td style="width:5%;">ETA</td><td style="width:5%;">Berth</td><td style="width:5%;">Docking Orders</td><td style="width:5%;">Notes</td><td style="width:5%;">Tugs</td><td style="width:2%;">Thrst.</td><td style="width:5%;">Agent</td><td style="width:5%;">Length</td><td style="width:5%;">Breadth</td><td style="width:5%;">Depth</td><td style="width:5%;">IMO</td><td style="width:5%;">Flag</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext" align="left" valign="top">
<td>ATLANTIC BREEZE</td><td>16 A</td><td>7.7</td><td>07/31 1900</td><td>HOW(On,8) LUK(DP)</td><td>CCITY </td><td> </td><td>07/31 2245</td><td>CHES</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>MOR</td><td> </td><td>INC </td><td>641'6"</td><td>94'6"</td><td>39'6"</td><td>8507614 </td><td>SNG</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext" align="left" valign="top">
<td>YONG TONG</td><td>14.0 S A</td><td>46'7</td><td>07/31 1445</td><td>HOP(On,DT) HER(R,Ship,6) KRA(DP)</td><td>CH </td><td> </td><td>08/01 0500</td><td>CONSOLW</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>MOR</td><td> </td><td>TPH </td><td>738'2"</td><td>105'10"</td><td>62'0"</td><td>9228019 </td><td>HKG</td>
</tr>
</table>
<span id="StatusReport1_ctl02_LabelInTransitFromPrivate" class="formsubtitle2">From:Cape Henry</span><BR>
<table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" rules="all" border="0" id="StatusReport1_ctl02_DataGridInTransitPrivate" style="border-width:0px;border-style:None;width:100%;">
<tr class="firsttablerow" align="left" valign="top" style="border-style:None;">
<td style="width:15%;">Ship</td><td style="width:5%;">Speed</td><td style="width:5%;">Draft</td><td style="width:5%;">POB</td><td style="width:5%;">Pilots</td><td style="width:5%;">Dest</td><td style="width:5%;">PTS</td><td style="width:5%;">ETA</td><td style="width:5%;">Berth</td><td style="width:5%;">Docking Orders</td><td style="width:5%;">Notes</td><td style="width:5%;">Tugs</td><td style="width:2%;">Thrst.</td><td style="width:5%;">Agent</td><td style="width:5%;">Length</td><td style="width:5%;">Breadth</td><td style="width:5%;">Depth</td><td style="width:5%;">IMO</td><td style="width:5%;">Flag</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext" align="left" valign="top">
<td>MSC LEVINA</td><td>17.5 A</td><td>24'3</td><td>07/31 1535</td><td>ERJ(On,DT) LOW(DP)</td><td>BAL </td><td> </td><td>08/01 0015</td><td>SEA3</td><td>SST </td><td>MASTER REQ.2-BOATS</td><td>MOR</td><td>Y </td><td>MED </td><td>791'9"</td><td>105'8"</td><td>62'4"</td><td>8608200 </td><td>PAN</td>
</tr>
</table>

<hr>
<span id="StatusReport1_ctl03_LabelReportDate" class="formsubtitle">Friday 8/1/2008</span><BR>
<span id="StatusReport1_ctl03_LabelSailingsCapeHenry" class="formsubtitle2">Southbound - Sailing Cape Henry</span>
<table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" rules="all" border="0" id="StatusReport1_ctl03_DataGridSailingsCapeHenry" style="border-width:0px;width:100%;">
<tr class="firsttablerow">
<td>Ship</td><td>ETS</td><td>Sailing From</td><td>Speed</td><td>Draft</td><td>Pilots</td><td>Current Berth</td><td>Notes</td><td>Agent</td><td>Tugs</td><td style="width:2%;">Thrst.</td><td>Length</td><td>Breadth</td><td>Depth</td><td>IMO</td><td>Flag</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>ATLANTIC CARTIER</td><td>0200T</td><td>BAL </td><td>17.5 A</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>DMT11</td><td> </td><td>ACL </td><td>MCA</td><td> </td><td>958'0"</td><td>106'3"</td><td>66'5"</td><td>8215481 </td><td>SWD</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>ISTRA ACE</td><td>0800T</td><td>BAL </td><td>19.3 A</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>DMT9</td><td> </td><td>NOR </td><td>MOR</td><td> </td><td>577'5"</td><td>102'2"</td><td>98'5"</td><td>9318503 </td><td>BAH</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>SWIFT ARROW</td><td>1200T</td><td>BAL </td><td>15.5 A</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>SPOLDW</td><td> </td><td>TER </td><td>MCA</td><td> </td><td>607'7"</td><td>99'9"</td><td>59'9"</td><td>8918239 </td><td>BAH</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>MSC LEVINA</td><td>1300T</td><td>BAL </td><td>17.5 A</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>SEA3</td><td> </td><td>MED </td><td> </td><td> </td><td>791'9"</td><td>105'8"</td><td>62'4"</td><td>8608200 </td><td>PAN</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>UNITED CHALLENGER</td><td>1600T</td><td>BAL </td><td>14.5 A</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>CONSOLW</td><td> </td><td>INC </td><td> </td><td> </td><td> </td><td> </td><td> </td><td>100000615 </td><td> </td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>CAP NELSON</td><td>1700T</td><td>BAL </td><td>22.0 S</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>SEA1</td><td> </td><td>NOR </td><td>MOR</td><td> </td><td>683'5"</td><td>97'9"</td><td>53'10"</td><td>9273961 </td><td>LIB</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>APJ SURYAVIR</td><td>1800T</td><td>BAL </td><td>12.5 A</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>SPOLDE</td><td> </td><td>SPA </td><td>MOR</td><td> </td><td>738'2"</td><td>105'9"</td><td>61'8"</td><td>8902151 </td><td>IND</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>SAUDI ABHA</td><td>1800T</td><td>BAL </td><td>16.5 A</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>DMT12</td><td> </td><td>NSS </td><td> </td><td> </td><td>816'0"</td><td>106'0"</td><td>66'3"</td><td>8121745 </td><td>SAU</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>BALDOCK</td><td>2000T</td><td>BAL </td><td>14.0 A</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>SPNEWE</td><td> </td><td>SPA </td><td>MCA</td><td> </td><td>802'11"</td><td>105'11"</td><td>66'3"</td><td>7926148 </td><td>BAH</td>
</tr>
</table>
<BR>
<span id="StatusReport1_ctl03_LabelSailingsChesapeakeCity" class="formsubtitle2">Eastbound - Sailing Chesapeake City</span>
<table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" rules="all" border="0" id="StatusReport1_ctl03_DataGridSailingsChesapeakeCity" style="border-width:0px;width:100%;">
<tr class="firsttablerow">
<td>Ship</td><td>ETS</td><td>Sailing From</td><td>Speed</td><td>Draft</td><td>Pilots</td><td>Current Berth</td><td>Notes</td><td>Agent</td><td>Tugs</td><td style="width:2%;">Thrst.</td><td>Length</td><td>Breadth</td><td>Depth</td><td>IMO</td><td>Flag</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>HOEGH OCEANIA</td><td>2359T</td><td>BAL </td><td>19 A</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>ATLT</td><td> </td><td>AUT </td><td>MCA</td><td> </td><td>654'6"</td><td>105'10"</td><td>47'11"</td><td>9267663 </td><td>PAN</td>
</tr>
</table>
<BR>
<span id="StatusReport1_ctl03_LabelArrivingChesapeakeCity" class="formsubtitle2">Westbound - Arriving Chesapeake City</span>
<table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" rules="all" border="0" id="StatusReport1_ctl03_DataGridArrivingChesapeakeCity" style="border-width:0px;border-style:None;width:100%;">
<tr class="firsttablerow" align="left" valign="top">
<td style="width:15%;">Ship</td><td style="width:5%;">ETA</td><td style="width:5%;">Speed</td><td style="width:5%;">Draft</td><td style="width:10%;">Pilots</td><td style="width:5%;">Dest.</td><td style="width:5%;">Berth</td><td style="width:5%;">Docking Orders</td><td style="width:10%;">Notes</td><td style="width:5%;">Tugs</td><td style="width:2%;">Thrst.</td><td style="width:5%;">Agent</td><td style="width:5%;">Last Port</td><td style="width:5%;">Length</td><td style="width:5%;">Breadth</td><td style="width:5%;">Depth</td><td style="width:5%;">IMO</td><td style="width:5%;">Flag</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>HOEGH OCEANIA</td><td>0730T</td><td>19 A</td><td>26'</td><td> </td><td>BAL </td><td>ATLT</td><td> </td><td>ETD:1700/31st. AMB 1940/31st
Ov:0300/1st.</td><td>MCA</td><td> </td><td>AUT </td><td>NYC </td><td>654'6"</td><td>105'10"</td><td>47'11"</td><td>9267663 </td><td>PAN</td>
</tr>
</table>
<br>
<span id="StatusReport1_ctl03_LabelArrivingCapeHenry" class="formsubtitle2">Northbound - Arriving Cape Henry</span>
<table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" rules="all" border="0" id="StatusReport1_ctl03_DataGridArrivingCapeHenry" style="border-width:0px;border-style:None;width:100%;">
<tr class="firsttablerow" align="left" valign="top">
<td style="width:15%;">Ship</td><td style="width:5%;">ETA</td><td style="width:5%;">Speed</td><td style="width:5%;">Draft</td><td style="width:10%;">Pilots</td><td style="width:5%;">Dest.</td><td style="width:5%;">Berth</td><td style="width:5%;">Docking Orders</td><td style="width:10%;">Notes</td><td style="width:5%;">Tugs</td><td style="width:2%;">Thrst.</td><td style="width:5%;">Agent</td><td style="width:5%;">Last Port</td><td style="width:5%;">Length</td><td style="width:5%;">Breadth</td><td style="width:5%;">Depth</td><td style="width:5%;">IMO</td><td style="width:5%;">Flag</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>CAP NELSON</td><td>0100T</td><td>22.0 S</td><td>28'2</td><td> </td><td>BAL </td><td>SEA1</td><td>SST </td><td>e.mail.1056/31st.Seagirt 1/2 split.</td><td>MOR</td><td> </td><td>NOR </td><td>NYC </td><td>683'5"</td><td>97'9"</td><td>53'10"</td><td>9273961 </td><td>LIB</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>BAHIA</td><td>0300T</td><td>14.5 S</td><td>24'9</td><td> </td><td>AANCH </td><td> </td><td> </td><td>(Cons.Coal)</td><td>KRA</td><td> </td><td>TPH </td><td>BEL</td><td>738'2"</td><td>105'8"</td><td>65'0"</td><td>9294496 </td><td>HKG</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>BOW SEA</td><td>1200T</td><td>15.3 S</td><td>37'</td><td> </td><td>BAL </td><td>APEX</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>MOR</td><td> </td><td>INC </td><td> </td><td>600'0"</td><td>105'8"</td><td>58'11"</td><td>9215282 </td><td>SNG</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>ATLANTIC SUPERIOR</td><td>1200T</td><td>11.0 A</td><td>33'03"</td><td> </td><td>BAL </td><td>NATGYP</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>MOR</td><td> </td><td>TPH </td><td>YHZ</td><td>730'1"</td><td>76'2"</td><td>50'0"</td><td>7927805 </td><td>BAH</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>HEPHAESTUS</td><td>1700T</td><td>14.5 S</td><td>24'3</td><td> </td><td>AANCH </td><td> </td><td> </td><td>(Cons.Coal)</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>TPH </td><td> </td><td>738'2"</td><td>105'10"</td><td>63'4"</td><td>9219032 </td><td>LIB</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>TORM PLATTE</td><td>1800T</td><td>14.5 S</td><td>26'9</td><td> </td><td>PINEY </td><td>VALEROPPT</td><td> </td><td>EMAIL(0115/31ST)</td><td>MOR</td><td> </td><td>MOR </td><td>NYC </td><td>601'1"</td><td>106'6"</td><td>61'8"</td><td>9290660 </td><td>DIS</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>NORWEGIAN MAJESTY</td><td>2200T</td><td>18.0 A</td><td>20'04"</td><td> </td><td>BAL </td><td>SLP9</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>NT</td><td> </td><td> </td><td> </td><td>680'0"</td><td>108'11"</td><td>54'9"</td><td>8814744 </td><td>BAH</td>
</tr>
</table>
<br>

<br />
<span id="LabelShiftFrom" class="formsubtitle2">Transfer: From Annapolis Anchorage</span><BR>
<table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" rules="all" border="0" id="DataGridShifts" style="border-width:0px;">
<tr class="firsttablerow" align="left" valign="top">
<td style="width:15%;">Ship</td><td style="width:5%;">ETS</td><td style="width:5%;">Speed</td><td style="width:5%;">Draft</td><td style="width:5%;">Pilots</td><td style="width:5%;">Current Berth</td><td style="width:5%;">Shift To</td><td style="width:5%;">Next Berth</td><td style="width:10%;">Docking Orders</td><td style="width:10%;">Notes</td><td style="width:5%;">Tugs</td><td style="width:5%;">Thrst.</td><td style="width:5%;">Agent</td><td style="width:5%;">Length</td><td style="width:5%;">Breadth</td><td style="width:5%;">Depth</td><td style="width:5%;">IMO</td><td style="width:5%;">Flag</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>AUGUSTA</td><td>1900T</td><td>13.5 A</td><td> </td><td> </td><td> </td><td>BAL </td><td>SPOLDW</td><td> </td><td>Berth to clear.</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>SPA </td><td>738'1"</td><td>105'8"</td><td>60'0"</td><td>9134189 </td><td>MAI</td>
</tr>
</table>
<br><span class="formsubtitle2">Bay Pilot Shifts: None Today</span><br><span class="formsubtitle2">Docking Pilot Shifts: None Today</span>
<hr>
<span id="StatusReport1_ctl07_LabelReportDate" class="formsubtitle">Saturday 8/2/2008</span><BR>
<span id="StatusReport1_ctl07_LabelSailingsCapeHenry" class="formsubtitle2">Southbound - Sailing Cape Henry</span>
<table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" rules="all" border="0" id="StatusReport1_ctl07_DataGridSailingsCapeHenry" style="border-width:0px;width:100%;">
<tr class="firsttablerow">
<td>Ship</td><td>ETS</td><td>Sailing From</td><td>Speed</td><td>Draft</td><td>Pilots</td><td>Current Berth</td><td>Notes</td><td>Agent</td><td>Tugs</td><td style="width:2%;">Thrst.</td><td>Length</td><td>Breadth</td><td>Depth</td><td>IMO</td><td>Flag</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>RESOLVE</td><td>1200T</td><td>BAL </td><td>18.5 A</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>DMT7</td><td> </td><td>WWL </td><td>MOR</td><td> </td><td>622'8"</td><td>105'10"</td><td>103'0"</td><td>9080297 </td><td>USA</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>NORWEGIAN MAJESTY</td><td>1600F</td><td>BAL </td><td>18.0 A</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>SLP9</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>NT</td><td> </td><td>680'0"</td><td>108'11"</td><td>54'9"</td><td>8814744 </td><td>BAH</td>
</tr>
</table>
<BR>
<span id="StatusReport1_ctl07_LabelSailingsChesapeakeCity" class="formsubtitle2">Eastbound - Sailing Chesapeake City: None today.</span>

<BR>
<span id="StatusReport1_ctl07_LabelArrivingChesapeakeCity" class="formsubtitle2">Westbound - Arriving Chesapeake City: None Today</span>

<br>
<span id="StatusReport1_ctl07_LabelArrivingCapeHenry" class="formsubtitle2">Northbound - Arriving Cape Henry</span>
<table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" rules="all" border="0" id="StatusReport1_ctl07_DataGridArrivingCapeHenry" style="border-width:0px;border-style:None;width:100%;">
<tr class="firsttablerow" align="left" valign="top">
<td style="width:15%;">Ship</td><td style="width:5%;">ETA</td><td style="width:5%;">Speed</td><td style="width:5%;">Draft</td><td style="width:10%;">Pilots</td><td style="width:5%;">Dest.</td><td style="width:5%;">Berth</td><td style="width:5%;">Docking Orders</td><td style="width:10%;">Notes</td><td style="width:5%;">Tugs</td><td style="width:2%;">Thrst.</td><td style="width:5%;">Agent</td><td style="width:5%;">Last Port</td><td style="width:5%;">Length</td><td style="width:5%;">Breadth</td><td style="width:5%;">Depth</td><td style="width:5%;">IMO</td><td style="width:5%;">Flag</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>ALLIANCE ST. LOUIS</td><td>0500T</td><td>20.5 S</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>BAL </td><td>DMTTBD</td><td> </td><td>ETD:2100/31st.</td><td>MCA</td><td> </td><td>AUT </td><td>JAX</td><td>655'10"</td><td>105'10"</td><td>106'11"</td><td>9285500 </td><td>USA</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>COURAGEOUS ACE</td><td>0600T</td><td>20 A</td><td>28'7</td><td> </td><td>BAL </td><td>DMTTBD</td><td> </td><td>ETD:2200/31st.</td><td>MOR</td><td> </td><td>NOR </td><td>JAX</td><td>649'7"</td><td>105'9"</td><td>47'11"</td><td>9252204 </td><td>PAN</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>PRISCILLA VENTURE</td><td>0900T</td><td>14.0 S</td><td>7.5</td><td> </td><td>AANCH </td><td> </td><td> </td><td>(Cons.Coal)</td><td>MCA</td><td> </td><td>TPH </td><td> </td><td>738'2"</td><td>105'10"</td><td>63'7"</td><td>9317470 </td><td>HKG</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>USS STERRETT</td><td>0900T</td><td> </td><td> </td><td> </td><td>BAL </td><td>SLP9</td><td> </td><td>ETD:0730/2nd.</td><td>MOR</td><td> </td><td>INC </td><td>NFK</td><td> </td><td> </td><td> </td><td>100000623 </td><td> </td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>FEDORA</td><td>1200T</td><td>18.0 A</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>BAL </td><td>FF4</td><td> </td><td>IN NO ORDS.
2000/1st</td><td>MCA</td><td> </td><td>WWL </td><td>NYC </td><td>747'5"</td><td>105'11"</td><td>46'11"</td><td>9332949 </td><td>SWD</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>SAMJOHN LIGHT</td><td>1500T</td><td>15.0 S</td><td>7.02</td><td> </td><td>AANCH </td><td> </td><td> </td><td>(Cons.Coal)</td><td>MCA</td><td> </td><td>TPH </td><td>MOB</td><td>733'11"</td><td>105'8"</td><td>61'0"</td><td>9074688 </td><td>GRC</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>EVER DELUXE</td><td>2200T</td><td>20 A</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>BAL </td><td>SEATBD</td><td> </td><td>DUE IN 0900/1st</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>EVE </td><td>NYC </td><td>965'0"</td><td>105'9"</td><td>69'9"</td><td>9134256 </td><td>PAN</td>
</tr>
</table>
<br>
<br><span class="formsubtitle2">Transfers: None Today</span><br><span class="formsubtitle2">Bay Pilot Shifts: None Today</span>
<br />
<span id="LabelShiftFrom" class="formsubtitle2">Docking Pilot Shifts</span><BR>
<table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" rules="all" border="0" id="DataGridShifts" style="border-width:0px;">
<tr class="firsttablerow" align="left" valign="top">
<td style="width:15%;">Ship</td><td style="width:5%;">ETS</td><td style="width:5%;">Speed</td><td style="width:5%;">Draft</td><td style="width:5%;">Current Berth</td><td style="width:5%;">Next Berth</td><td style="width:10%;">Docking Orders</td><td style="width:10%;">Notes</td><td style="width:5%;">Tugs</td><td style="width:5%;">Thrst.</td><td style="width:5%;">Agent</td><td style="width:5%;">Length</td><td style="width:5%;">Breadth</td><td style="width:5%;">Depth</td><td style="width:5%;">IMO</td><td style="width:5%;">Flag</td>
</tr><tr class="reportsmalltext">
<td>ALLIANCE ST. LOUIS</td><td>2359T</td><td>20.5 S</td><td> </td><td>DMTTBD</td><td>CHES</td><td> </td><td> </td><td>MCA</td><td> </td><td>AUT </td><td>655'10"</td><td>105'10"</td><td>106'11"</td><td>9285500 </td><td>USA</td>
</tr>
</table>

<br />




</div>
</form>
</body>
</html>


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Aww okay, that will be hard then, all this link does is submit a form through javascript.

I don't know if it's possible to submit a form and open the contents in a new tab/page. Because the idea is that it posts all the data along with the page changing.

Actually, the way to do it would be to change:

```
function __doPostBack(eventTarget, eventArgument) {
if (!theForm.onsubmit || (theForm.onsubmit() != false)) {
theForm.__EVENTTARGET.value = eventTarget;
theForm.__EVENTARGUMENT.value = eventArgument;
theForm.submit();
}
}
```
to:

```
function __doPostBack(eventTarget, eventArgument) {
if (!theForm.onsubmit || (theForm.onsubmit() != false)) {
theForm.__EVENTTARGET.value = eventTarget;
theForm.__EVENTARGUMENT.value = eventArgument;
[b]theForm.target = "_blank";[/b]
theForm.submit();
}
}
```
but that would ALWAYS submit the form and open it in a new window.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks very much I will submit this info to our web designer... Is there another were to complete the same function with another method? Or is that what you just recommended?


----------

